# Super Shallow Iwagumi



## George Farmer

I recently set up this and photographed it for PFK Editor, Jeremy Gay.  A full six page article is in the latest (Dec '10) issue.











*Tank* - 80 x 30H x 60 cm optiwhite, braceless, rimless, Aquariums Ltd.  Cabinet by Aquarium Cabinet Solutions.
*Lighting *- 2 x TMC 1000ND 6500K
*Filter* - New TMC external (around 1000lph) with TMC glassware
*Substrate *- TMC NutraSoil - Black
*Hardscape* - Unipac Okiishi replica rocks
*CO2* - TMC pressurised system
*Plants* - 25 pots Tropica Glossostigma elatinoides
*Fish* - White cloud mountain minnows

The tank itself was featured in this thread - viewtopic.php?f=15&t=12395


----------



## Mark Evans

looks nice mate. I bet the brush got some hammer in this one.


----------



## Nelson

so thats what you did with it   .
very nice indeed   .


----------



## Antoni

Looks great, I like the idea much! Just IMHO the texture of the stones flatten the view on the frontal shot or maybe the lack of visible plants to underline the gap between the rocks. But this matters only if the accent is on the debt. Otherwise is the next  great scape of yours   

Could you please share your experience with the TMC light fixture and the substrate?


Kind regards


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, guys.

Not my greatest aquascape of all time but perhaps quite interesting with the dimensions of the tank and use of replica rock.

The 'scape is 'flat' when viewed square-on from the front, due to the layout design.  The extra depth the tank offers (60cm front to rear, only 30cm tall) can only really be appreciated by realtime viewing.

The TMC substrate seems very similar to the other soil-based substrates on the market.  Maybe it is the same...?  Works well.

The lighting is very nice.  Great spectrum and high PAR, so able to grow anything.  The intensity is also adjustable via a controller.  With a 5 year guarantee, 50,000hr lifespan and relatively high effeciency it's an investment worth considering.  I like the design too.

All credit to Jeremy for maintaining this tank, at one point whilst he became a Dad for the first time!  All I did was the initial aquascaping, step-by-step photos, and grown-in photos.  My favourite bits of the hobby actually!

Cheers.


----------



## Arana

Wow it looks great  i think those proportions work really well and it's something a bit different, nice work again George


----------



## Stickleback

Very Dartmoor.


----------



## Themuleous

Interesting idea and scape, brings a new perspective to things.  Is flow an issue in a tank with those dimensions and glassware?

Sam


----------



## viktorlantos

Really nicne scape George. I like the frontal shot a lot. The stones are superb. For some reason the image is washed out a bit - possible the led do the trick with your cam sensors.

anyway great work. refreshing to see the unusual dimensions on the tank.


----------



## Luna

George Farmer said:
			
		

>



I really love this picture, and your works too! 

Cheers,

Luna


----------



## roge21

looks stunning


----------



## Garuf

It reminds me of Aires rock. What's the glass wear like? Is it much like the powermen stuff? Seems to be from the little you can see in the pic.


----------



## flygja

First time I've heard of replica rock before. They're made of fibreglass? 

This sorta scapes are not meant to be photographed from dead on I think. It's meant to be placed right smack in the middle of the room and have people walk around it.


----------



## ghostsword

It is a fantastic scape. I always find Iwagumi's boring, but this one looks really good, and because it is shallow I can just imagine a river. 

If some of the rocks were coming of the water, it would look even better, maybe with some ferns on top. 

Good work George.


----------



## LondonDragon

That looks awesome George, look forward to reading the article in the magazine  congrats
Any chance of a video?


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, all! 



			
				Arana said:
			
		

> Wow it looks great  i think those proportions work really well and it's something a bit different, nice work again George


Thanks, Mark. 



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Is flow an issue in a tank with those dimensions and glassware?


Circulation is excellent in this tank due to the layout design.  The rocks in the centre and shallow water mean that the water circles around really quickly - like a speedway.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Really nicne scape George. I like the frontal shot a lot. The stones are superb. For some reason the image is washed out a bit - possible the led do the trick with your cam sensors.
> 
> anyway great work. refreshing to see the unusual dimensions on the tank.


Thanks, Viktor! 

I confess the water is a little cloudy.  No my fault though, and I had no other opportunity to photograph it.



			
				Luna said:
			
		

> I really love this picture, and your works too!


Thanks, Luna! 



			
				roge21 said:
			
		

> looks stunning


Thanks, roge21! 



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> First time I've heard of replica rock before. They're made of fibreglass?
> 
> This sorta scapes are not meant to be photographed from dead on I think. It's meant to be placed right smack in the middle of the room and have people walk around it.


Yes, they're resin-based and hand painted.  

You're right to an extent about the perspective when viewing.  However, this 'scape is not designed to be viewed from behind or left; only front, right and above.  The design, including the substrate sloping, was taking into account the tank's position in the room.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> That looks awesome George, look forward to reading the article in the magazine  congrats
> Any chance of a video?


Thanks mate! 

No chance of a video I'm afraid.  It's been re-scaped already!


----------



## LondonDragon

George Farmer said:
			
		

> No chance of a video I'm afraid.  It's been re-scaped already!


Bummer, that would be a nice one for the gallery too haha


----------



## George Farmer

Garuf said:
			
		

> It reminds me of Aires rock. What's the glass wear like? Is it much like the powermen stuff? Seems to be from the little you can see in the pic.


The glassware is ok.  Decent finish but not up to Cal Aqua or ADA standard.  I suspect the price will be reflected accordingly.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> It is a fantastic scape. I always find Iwagumi's boring, but this one looks really good, and because it is shallow I can just imagine a river.
> 
> If some of the rocks were coming of the water, it would look even better, maybe with some ferns on top.
> 
> Good work George.


Thanks, Luis.


----------



## John Starkey

I always flick through PFK before i buy it to see if it has anything worth reading   ,i saw the feature on this and enjoyed reading it,lovely scape and  an interesting size tank,great photos too George,
regards,
john.


----------



## George Farmer

john starkey said:
			
		

> I always flick through PFK before i buy it to see if it has anything worth reading   ,i saw the feature on this and enjoyed reading it,lovely scape and  an interesting size tank,great photos too George,
> regards,
> john.


Thanks, John.  You should find a couple of articles in the next issue worth reading too...


----------



## ghostsword

I am for sure buying this month PFK, just for this scape. It will be great to keep as a reference and inspiration. 

Regarding glassware I am always so scared of it, as I am so clumsy I can always see myself and breaking one on my hands.


----------



## Vito

Great tank George, do you have a link for Aquarium Cabinet Solutions just curious to see what they have got but I can't seem to find a web address for them, the LED's are proving to be sucessful but its a shame they are a bit on the ugly side when it comes to hanging, do you think they could be sinstalled to a custom "shade" type cover?


----------



## Luketendo

Vito said:
			
		

> Great tank George, do you have a link for Aquarium Cabinet Solutions just curious to see what they have got but I can't seem to find a web address for them, the LED's are proving to be sucessful but its a shame they are a bit on the ugly side when it comes to hanging, do you think they could be sinstalled to a custom "shade" type cover?



Don't think they have a website, I think they work by sponsoring forums and supplying shops. Just popped over the a reef forum they sponsor and it had a list of the shops they supply. Not sure if I'm allowed to put a full list here, but it says Aquajardin do them!


----------



## pokpokphuket

i love it too,good job


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, guys.

ACS don't have their own website yet, unfortunately.  From the cabinets I've seen their quality is second-to-none but the prices do reflect that.

I quite like the TMC LED tiles hung like that.  It suits modern living spaces more, I guess.


----------



## JamesM

Excellent, George! The replica rock is superb!


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, James.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Great work George as always. I really want something similar to have such a beautiful view from the top. Just need space I am very interested in the lights especially after seeing it in the show. 
What do you think would be the power compared to T5 for example. A tank of what size could be lit by one 1000ND?


----------

